# WANTED Unguided S.D. turkey hunting



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm an experienced turkey hunter looking for an unguided South Dakota turkey hunt this spring. I would be willing to assist another hunter(s) in learning this great sport in exchange for some private land hunting access. If you like duck hunting or deer hunting you will love turkey hunting. I would prefer to hunt Merriams turkeys. I live on a great bass lake in Minnesota and could also work out a swap for fishing. The link is a picture of a 23" bass I caught and released on my lake. 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=306
Thanks,
Tom

[email protected]


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

tj, I am not sure where you'd like to hunt, but if you are willing to drive across the state to the black hills, there is more public land than you can walk in a decade. I believe most (if not all) the turkeys in the hills are Merriams and it's about 50/50 Merriams/Easterns on the prairie.

If you do decide to head to the black hills, PM me and I can divulge some more detail.


----------



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I am trying to avoid driving all the way to the black hills. Has any one ever hunted any of the reservation lands ? What about prairie hunting or along lake oahe or public land other than the black hills ? I have heard a rumor about goulds turkeys in SD, has anyone else heard anything about these ?


----------

